
Costco is selling more cars than ever before by offering one key perk - prostoalex
http://www.businessinsider.com/costco-car-program-has-a-key-perk-2018-2
======
cmurf
Wow I had no idea Costco sells cars. I've had a membership forever and have
bought car tires there. Ha!

OK it's a partnership through local dealers...

